# Pioneer Premier GM-X634 - Manual or specs?



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought this for my old Dodge project but I can't find specs for it anywhere. Pioneer lists the X434 on their site but not this one.

I'd like to know the output ratings but more importantly the bridging methods. The silk screen shows 4 channel, then shows "mono" on each set as if bridged, but then shows a larger bridged mode labelled L and R bridged that goes from CH1 bank all the way to CH2 for those bridged channels.

I can post a pic but I want to make sure I have it right for CH1/CH2 for my fronts, an CH3/4 bridged for a sub.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

*Specifications*

Continuous Power (20Hz-20kHz, 0.08% THD)
4 ch: (4ohm) 50Wx4
4 ch: (2ohm) 60Wx4
2 ch: (4ohm) 120Wx2

Maximum Power (EIAJ)
4 ch: (4ohm) 100Wx4
2 ch: (4ohm) 240Wx2

Frequency Response: 10Hz - 50kHz (0,-1dB)
Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.004% (1kHz, 4ohm)
Signal-to-Noise Ratio: 105dB (IHF-A Weighted, at 1kHz)
Dimensions: 10" x 2-3/8" x 12-3/8"
*Features*

Bridgeable 2/3/4 Channel Capability
1-Ohm Stable Operation
PWM Regulated MOSFET Power Supply
Balanced Isolator Input Circuit
Gold-Plated Screw-Type Power/Ground Terminals
Gold-Plated Screw-Type Speaker Terminals
Gold-Plated RCA Inputs (x2)
Gold-Plated RCA Outputs
Hi-Volt Input Level Control (400mV-4V)
Speaker Level Input Adapter (included)
Variable Crossovers: 50-120Hz, -12dB/oct. (LPF/HPF) (Front & Rear Channels)
Premier® Two-Year Warranty


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Not sure about the bridging part, sorry.



Premier GM-X634


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Attached pic is my best guess for bridging, although the pic is of a 434.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome, thanks! I will post an exact picture of the screenprint tomorrow. I am very happy to see its 1 ohm stable. I was going to throw it 2 ohms bridged on the back channels anyways, but at least I know if shouldn't blow up right away.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Glad that helps. Amp is from 1998/99 it looks like. Not sure if the caps in the Pioneer amps of that vintage are a concern like on the old PG amps though?


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

I did open it and give it a visual inspection. No ballooning of the caps so we will see how it goes. I am going to bench test it tomorrow to make sure its working fine before I build the box around it.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice! I am in BC, you?


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Ontario, moved from B.C in 2011


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Being in BC if you can ever get any AVI Sound stuff man I would buy that in a second.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ryankenn said:


> Being in BC if you can ever get any AVI Sound stuff man I would buy that in a second.


Ha, yes, for sure. I lived in Richmond 20 years ago, picked up a SL-170 from their office directly. I see it pop up from time to time, I will keep my eyes open. Cheers.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Kind of odd the way they labeled it, no doubt. Looks like A side: Right positive, Left negative, and B side: Right negative, Left positive probably.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

My plan was to run the fronts off A and bridge B for a sub, but those long reaching marks make that more confusing.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

I figured it out. There is a 2 or 4 channel switch on the amp. You can run 2 stereo and bridge one in 4 channel mode, or bridge both. But it you switch to 2 channel on the switch the outputs change completely to the outside ones shown. Pioneer must be doing something internally to optimize the output if you want to use this as a two channel. I don't know what, but its odd the outputs change completely. Did a good bench test, sounded great.


----------

